# Smoked Dried Pepper Grinding Comparison



## bluewhisper (Jan 20, 2018)

Like many people here, I smoke peppers. I usually start from dried pods which might already be brittle and crumbly, or tough and leathery like Guajillo which become brittle after some smoky discipline.

Then I grind them, and I have two coffee grinders to choose from. Both of these are from the 1980s and these will never grind coffee again. One is the blade type, similar to a miniature blender. I use this one for general-purpose spice grinding.








As with grinding coffee beans, these are fast but their particle size is inconsistent. Some of the result is powder, but some is flake. The popcorn kernel is for size comparison.







The other grinder is the burr type, which is a true grinding mill. It has settings from coarse to fine, numbered 1 - 12.







This is the upper half.







It produces a more consistent particle size, which is better for passing through a shaker top on a typical seasoning jar.







... now on to go blend some chile powder!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 20, 2018)

Many people out here smoke weed.
But they'd be better off if they smoked peppers, I think. :confused:

We have an old coffee grinder we use for spices, too.
I made my own onion powder the other day. Grandma had a bag of onions going bad.
So I salvaged the best of the rest, sterilized, dehydrated, and ground in the blender.
Sure does smell great.
Um, no. I didn't smoke them. But now I'm wondering....:)
Ever heard of smoked onion powder? (I have smoked Paprika)


----------

